# Trouble with forest river loft bed



## Kschlott (Dec 26, 2020)

We are having trouble getting our loft bed to release and come down, anyone have ideas? Yes, the power is on


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Jan 21, 2021)

I had this when I left the keys in the power supply and then it stuck, my friend helped me and we fixed it. Since there I just have one part broken


----------

